# COKE AND A SMILE?



## N2TORTS (Jul 28, 2011)

Well ..... I think they ment' to say "Coke and a Sally" 













JD~[/align]


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 28, 2011)

Now that is the funniest thing I have seen today!!!!


----------



## Candy (Jul 28, 2011)

I do love this bird of yours Jeff and I love it when you post pictures and stories about her. She is obviously very special to your heart.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 28, 2011)

Outstanding Sir, ~JD~.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jul 28, 2011)

How Cute!


----------



## ascott (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome and such a beautiful bird...great last shot


----------



## Skyler Nell (Jul 28, 2011)

I normally am not a huge fan of birds...but this is adorable


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 28, 2011)

What a beautiful bird! That picture is hilarious, too. She looks so happy!


----------



## Isa (Jul 29, 2011)

Aww JD, I love your Sally  She is so beautiful and so smart, she even likes Coka cola . You are taking very good care of her, she always look happy . Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 29, 2011)

That is a pretty bird, great pictures!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

LOL funny pic


----------

